# Maybe that custom Glock slide wasn't such a good idea....



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

One shot and a malfunction, gun has some extreme modifications for a duty gun. Shooting happens around the 7 minute mark:





Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

On the up side he did clear the malfunction pretty quick. ...so there is that.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

There are better techniques, but grasping the stuck case with a finger and thumb was pretty impressive under that kind of stress!

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I keep telling all you "Glock Goobers" that Glock Perfection is a marketing slogan. But some of y'all keep trying to modify "perfect". 
Now I want somebody out here to raise their hand and admit they bought a Glock .45 GAP some years ago.........
Come on, you can admit it


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Commentary on the video from Greg Ellifritz, a cop and well respected writer and tactical instructor. He picked up on a few more things:

"This is absolutely frightening. Go to around the 6:30 mark to see the foot pursuit and shooting. This officer was absolutely scared to death by an unarmed man seeking to commit "suicide by cop." 

I might also draw your attention to the officer's "Punisher" arm tattoo and his WWJD bracelet. This guy's self perception isn't grounded in reality.

Scenes like this happen when we tolerate poor or inadequate police training. In Ohio, it takes 3X more training hours to become a licensed barber than it does to become a licensed police officer.

Think about that for a minute. To ensure that your barber doesn't mess up your haircut, he must undergo 1800 hours of training to get his license. But being a cop requires only 579 hours of training.

That's grossly inadequate when people's lives depend on the cop's skill and ability to make decisions under stress.

I'd really love to tell you that this shooting is an anomaly, but it is not. Stuff like this happens every single day. In this particular case, the officer was criminally charged, but the jury came back with a "not guilty" verdict.

I will be much happier when I can distance myself from this insane career field in a few more months."

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Hush said:


> I might also draw your attention to the officer's "Punisher" arm tattoo and his WWJD bracelet. This guy's self perception isn't grounded in reality.


Kinda like.


----------

